# King of the Road -&gt; Patches 1.2 / 1.3 / 1.4



## FuchsiX (16. November 2013)

Moin,

wollte mal wieder etwas King of the Road spielen. - Ja, ich weiss, dass Spiel ist 12 Jahre alt.  

Leider finde ich die damaligen Patchstände (1.2, 1.3 und 1.4) nicht mehr zum Download. Lediglich die Version 1.1, sowie der Kyro-Pach, lassen sich noch auffinden. Der Hersteller ist nicht mehr existent.

Nun meine Frage an euch. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Geheimtipp, wo ich die Patches bekomme, oder hat eventuell jemand die Patches selbst noch und könnte mir diese zur Verfügung stellen? 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2013)

ich kenn nur thepatchesscroll - da gibt es auch nur 1.1...


 Geht es denn mit 1.1 nicht fehlerfrei? Sicher, dass es 1,3 und 1,4 gab?


----------



## FuchsiX (16. November 2013)

Leider läuft es auf aktuellen Systemen nicht ganz ruckelfrei, deswegen meine Hoffnung, dass die späteren Patchstände hier helfen. Zumindest beim 1.3 bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Dort findet man auch beim googeln noch einiges zu, nur halt nicht den Download. Wenn er denn angeboten wird, handelt es sich immer um Direktlinks zur Herstellerseite, naja und den Hersteller gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2013)

hmmmm, muss es umbedingt das Spiel sein? Weil wenn nur Laster fahren willst, würde ich ja den ETS2 mir anschauen


----------



## FuchsiX (16. November 2013)

Naja, vielen Dank für die Empfehlung, es geht mir jedoch speziell um King of the Road, da ich das Spiel vor 12 Jahren sehr intensiv gespielt habe.


----------

